# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FTDX10

## R6LCF

!
https://swling.com/blog/2020/10/the-...f-transceiver/
https://int.wimo.com/en/ft-dx10

----------

UR5VFT

----------

.

----------

UD0CAJ,

----------


## R6CA

,      , -   ,   . ,    .

----------


## R6CA

. https://qrznow.com/the-new-ftdx10-co...0mhz-100w-sdr/     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> !


,   7300   ,  .   .

----------


## rz6yi

https://henryradio.ru/v-prodazhe/trx/yeasu-ftdx-10.html

----------


## R6LCF

> 150000  -   ,      .


        ,(   )   ?   ?    .
150..          15.     ,    .      ,, ...     .
         ...  SDR..... ,  ......     Kenwood.....  Icom....
        ic7300 ,  ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, UN7CI,

----------

R6LCF

----------


## W5ZZ

SDR ,    ?
  FLEX SDR   .   ,     DR Rhode,  ,   
   ,   SDR     ,        .

----------

Alex-31

----------


## UT4LW

14      80    SDR    .   ,     100-110,     120   .
 Flex-6400-6600 ( ,    105    )   .  ,    ,    OVF.

----------


## ua3rmb

.   - .

----------


## R6LCF

> SDR ,


 Yaesu FTDX10    .
    ......  .          "" .  .         .  .
P.S.      ?  ic7300?
   .  ,   "0"                . .
   ic7300     , .  -  .    .  .           ic7300.
        ,     ,        ,               .

----------


## R6LCF

.   .https://forum.qrz.ru/338-ic-7300/433...ml#post1760882
 # 2987

----------


## UR5VFT

- http://www.dc4ku.darc.de/Comparison_...7300_DC4KU.pdf

----------

W5ZZ,

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Gin

service manual ftdx10

https://www.mods.dk/downloadmanual.p...cal_manual.zip

LY5Y   Gin.

----------


## RA4FOC

> ...


  : https://zen.me/1zhdmK

Hi           ,       TDA2003 (32 )?


  ?     (onsemi)          .   Yaesu       FTDX10?

----------


## UA3LM

:Wink: 
 :!:

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## UR5VFT

-  *  Yaesu FTDX-10*

----------

RW6HCH

----------


## RK4CI

> -   Yaesu FTDX-10


,        . ,  .     .

     .  ,    ,         .  ,       .

        .    .     ,      ,      .    ,    ,    ,    .      ,     .

----------

RA4FOC

----------

Alex-31, UT4LW

----------


## Gin

...   ...

LY5Y   Gin.

----------


## yl2gl

.  ,   DVI-D,    Display setting    Ext display ON        Pixel.   ,  .
  !       , CW    ,  ,   ,      ICOM!

----------


## yl2gl

, ,   ?    ICOM?       ,       . ?

----------

